# Armstrong's ex in Trail Runner magazine feature



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

She talks about how religious she is and am I mistaken, that Armstrong is quoted as not being that religious? Also, she talks about her drive to run etc. Good article, but you can tell they are alot different from each other.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah LA doesnt really embrace religion...in "its not about the bike" he talks about it in a few chapters. He just never put much emphasis on it, and then grew away from the whole religion thing. BUT he always wore a cross/texan flag chain around his neck, which strikes me a little...belief in God, and belief in religion are two things i think he seperates quite distinctly.

yeah i've got the Trail Runner magazine too, one of my fave mags...she's quite the athlete


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*When did?*

When did Kristin Armstrong (Lance's ex, not the Lipton rider) become a pro cyclist again? I seemed to have missed that one.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jun 23, 2002)

magnolialover said:


> When did Kristin Armstrong (Lance's ex, not the Lipton rider) become a pro cyclist again? I seemed to have missed that one.



Is she riding bike???

I thought the Lipton riding KA was now on T-Mobile team and LA's ex was a writer for Runners World magazine...............


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> Is she riding bike???
> 
> I thought the Lipton riding KA was now on T-Mobile team and LA's ex was a writer for Runners World magazine...............


Mag's asking WTF a thread about an amateur runner is doing in the Pro Cycling forum.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Thank you...*



Fredke said:


> Mag's asking WTF a thread about an amateur runner is doing in the Pro Cycling forum.


My sarcasm did not come through again. Ah well, I can only keep on trying.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jun 23, 2002)

*my bad........*

I am sure I would of picked up on the sarcasm had it not been digital.....


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*forget the innate symbolism...*



levels1069 said:


> yeah LA doesnt really embrace religion...in "its not about the bike" he talks about it in a few chapters. He just never put much emphasis on it, and then grew away from the whole religion thing. BUT he always wore a cross/texan flag chain around his neck, which strikes me a little...belief in God, and belief in religion are two things i think he seperates quite distinctly.
> 
> yeah i've got the Trail Runner magazine too, one of my fave mags...she's quite the athlete



if you truly read the book, you'd remember that its just a cross to him..and bears nothing more than connection to the person who gave it to him. It was a gift from a cancer survivor, that's all. 
the guys an atheist...that's about the only thing I find endearing about him, he didn't choose to thank some "higher power' for his defeat of cancer, he attributes it to medicine and his sheer determination to live...NOTHING MORE. why give something/someone else that credit? 
its also the reason he and his wife split for the most part.....I dated a born again christian for five years...ya, that ended up well. :mad2:


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Good for you. Conclusion is all religious people or those who believe in religion are tools. Thank you.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jun 23, 2002)

I am religious, in fact, I hold the power of the Priesthood but I am not gonna even get into a debate on a road bike forum......................in the end and I mean the "END" we will all know the real power..............


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*Fsm?*



mdewitt71 said:


> I am religious, in fact, I hold the power of the Priesthood but I am not gonna even get into a debate on a road bike forum......................in the end and I mean the "END" we will all know <b>the real power</b>..............


are you referring to the <a href="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster">flying spaghetti monster?</a><br>
<img src="https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6e/Touched_by_His_Noodly_Appendage.jpg/250px-Touched_by_His_Noodly_Appendage.jpg">


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

bahueh said:


> if you truly read the book, you'd remember that its just a cross to him..and bears nothing more than connection to the person who gave it to him. It was a gift from a cancer survivor, that's all.
> the guys an atheist...that's about the only thing I find endearing about him, he didn't choose to thank some "higher power' for his defeat of cancer, he attributes it to medicine and his sheer determination to live...NOTHING MORE. why give something/someone else that credit?
> its also the reason he and his wife split for the most part.....I dated a born again christian for five years...ya, that ended up well. :mad2:



some people just never grow out of that whole nursery ryhme stage. You are correct as to why he wears the cross.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

bahueh said:


> if you truly read the book, you'd remember that its just a cross to him..and bears nothing more than connection to the person who gave it to him. It was a gift from a cancer survivor, that's all.
> the guys an atheist...that's about the only thing I find endearing about him, he didn't choose to thank some "higher power' for his defeat of cancer, he attributes it to medicine and his sheer determination to live...NOTHING MORE. why give something/someone else that credit?
> its also the reason he and his wife split for the most part.....I dated a born again christian for five years...ya, that ended up well. :mad2:


you sir, are correct and i stand corrected...i had to break out the book and read it again to clarify, but you're right.

i do however, dont agree with the "why give something/someone else that credit" statement. I'm sure we all know someone surviving past cancer, and they each have their reasons. My mom's, as she claims, was church and going to mass every day. It probably wasn't the case, but some people put all their eggs in that basket, more power to them


----------



## mav616 (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto....


----------



## bill1109 (Feb 5, 2006)

She obviously had no problem taking lots of his $ though. Many "religious" people seem to have no problem with that lol.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*Love the FSM!!*



blackhat said:


> are you referring to the <a href="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster">flying spaghetti monster?</a><br>
> <img src="https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6e/Touched_by_His_Noodly_Appendage.jpg/250px-Touched_by_His_Noodly_Appendage.jpg">


I need to get one of "his" tee-shirts...


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

levels1069 said:


> i do however, dont agree with the "why give something/someone else that credit" statement. I'm sure we all know someone surviving past cancer, and they each have their reasons. My mom's, as she claims, was church and going to mass every day. It probably wasn't the case, but some people put all their eggs in that basket, more power to them


that's one way to look at it, but its not the way I look at it. why are so many religious folks so anxious to deliver their failures or successes to someone/something that had honestly nothing to do with it...your mom's success could equally be attributed to her belief in herself (she could name it whatever she wants, but finding the power to live through something that difficult is within each of us, not an extension of some outside power we have to summon). besides, who in their inherent selfishness and arrogance believe that a GOD (a creator of everything) would be participatory in their life? 

modern sects of religion are nothing more than creation myths, mans attempt to explain what he cannot through other means or beliefs, and the idea that one creation myth is superior or correct over another is inherently selfish and inherent ignorant and inherently contradictory to the teaching of that religion (I'm writing to all you christians out there). sadly those beliefs are the innate beginnings of racism, bigotry, and hatred...the idea that "you are wrong, and I am right" in my thinking. 

if there's something out there after life, we'll all find it one day. but why spend 1/7th of your life praying for it to be one particular outcome...when so many might exist. 

I will step off my soapbox now...


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

I have an FSM on my rear bumper.

Most people are confused by it but one guy gave me the finger over it. Oh well.

KA was sorta hotsy totsy but it seems she must have been hard to live with.

Blondes.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

You just called all Christians arrogant, selfish, and ignorant....and yet you think WE'RE the ones who are biggots? Look at yourself, man.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

That cross has nothing to do with goD and/or religion as he explains in the very same book ("its not about a bilke").



levels1069 said:


> yeah LA doesnt really embrace religion...in "its not about the bike" he talks about it in a few chapters. He just never put much emphasis on it, and then grew away from the whole religion thing. BUT he always wore a cross/texan flag chain around his neck, which strikes me a little...belief in God, and belief in religion are two things i think he seperates quite distinctly.
> 
> yeah i've got the Trail Runner magazine too, one of my fave mags...she's quite the athlete


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

There was a reference to FSM on South Park. I just thought it was something that they came up with. Pretty cool!


----------

